# Transmission: Auto, 8-Spd Sport w/QS2 Auto, 8-Spd Steptronic



## lukepeyer (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi i work for an Auto Group and am in merchandising and once in a while come across a vehicle that i am unsure of some of the features and or trim levels because i mainly deal with Ford and GM i do not know all of the information on some BMW's. when i try to use a vin decoder i never fully trust what it gives me so i thought this might be a great way to reach out to people that know what they are talking about! i have a 2013 BMW 3 Series 328i xDrive i believe it is a SPORT LINE and not a M SPORT LINE but i do not know if it has an: Auto, 8-Spd Sport w/QS2 Auto, or 8-Spd Steptronic Transmission, it does have the paddle shifters on the wheel if that helps. Also i am not sure if the motor is a 4-Cyl, SULEV, Turbo, 2.0 Liter, or a 4-Cyl, Turbo, 2.0 Liter and what is the difference wetween the two motor options i have? i have the vin if anyone knows of a trustworthy vin decoder!!! thanks for the help if anyone is able to!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Welcome to bimmerfest!

I suggest you get the lowdown on your car at the 3 series forum. Your car is an F30.


----------



## lukepeyer (Apr 23, 2014)

thanks i will try that


----------

